# Nailing crown moulding?



## TaskBoy (Jun 6, 2008)

I have MDF crown going onto drywall. I have a 16 ga nailer, a 18 ga x 1.25 brad nailer and a stapler that does one-inch staples with a 7/32-inch crown. Which ones do I use? Also, will the crown mould stay attached just going into drywall vs a wood stud? Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello TaskBoy:
The longer brad would be the best attachment and your wall should have a double 2 X 4 plate on it allowing you to nail into the lower one at least. No the drywall will not hold nails; maybe consider some glue to assist.
Glenn


----------



## TaskBoy (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Glenn. Sound just like the inverse of nailing base moulding, lol. I'm adding the crown to the inside of a recessed fluorescent light box (updated with can lights). There is no double 2 x 4 plate per se but I saw in the attic above the box that I can add wood around and on top of the drywall to nail to.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 7, 2008)

Way to go TaskBoy! It sounds like you are well on your way.
Glenn


----------



## A U Tiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Use the glue on bottom flat of crown and on ceiling with a line scribbed. Use nail your comfortable with but in alternating angles and staggerd along top and bottom. Recommend siliconized latex adheasive caulk then you can apply any necessary along edges one piece at a time. Damp rag drag before set.


----------

